# Networking >  Vlan on layer 3 switch

## nikhil_rattan

Hi,

Can somebody describe the benefits of Layer 3 switches VLAN compare with Layer 2 Switches.


Regards

Nikhil Rattan

----------


## kalayama

Here's the link to a very good article about Layer 2 and Layer 3 switches.
Layer 2 and Layer 3 Switch Evolution-The Internet Protocol Journal - Volume 1, Number 2 - Cisco Systems

I found the article to be very good. Didn't want to do injustice to it by condensing it :Big Grin:  

Hope the article helps.

Cheers!
Kalayama

----------


## nikhil_rattan

Hi Kalayama,

Yes this article is really very helpful. IF u have any other related to Layer 3 switches VLAN please provide.


Regards

Nikhil Rattan

----------

